# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Spowolnienie przemiany materii.

## Seba

Cześć, mam 16 lat, ważę 45 kg przy wzroście 173 cm. Byłem u lekarza i poradził mi zastosowanie diety. Ale teraz co zjem to zaraz wydalam  :Frown:  Zawsze miałem szybką przemianę materii i nigdy nie mogłem przytyć, nie jest to wina stresu czy jakieś choroby. 
Może ktoś miał albo ma ten sam problem i wie jak spowolnić przemianę materii?? 
Tabletki, zioła czy herbatki itp.??
Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słyszałam że zbyt duża ilość białka może spowodować spowolnienie metabolizmu.

----------

